# I Messed Up...Bad



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know how many threads I've posted about how worried I am to take my one mare out on the trail alone, and now I've actually done it, and it's turned out basically as I feared. I'm really sorry it's so long; I always seem to write more than I need to.

I have a friend coming over this weekend to ride out with me (me on my young mare, her on the older trail horse extraordinaire), but I, stubbornly, figured I would take the younger one out today by myself, just to see what I was facing. There is a lane out behind our farm, perpendicular to our place, between 1/8 and 1/4 of a mile long and I thought I would just go to the end of it and come back. No big deal. It's not like we were going far, and we're still in sight of the farm.

I started the ride happy and confident enough, and thus she was quiet enough. To get to that lane, you have to go down the road a few hundred feet and ride up past my neighbour's place. He's got two barking dogs and he sells construction shelves (one of which is set up by the end of his lane), and she got a little insecure but didn't do anything and she settled down because I was staying calm.

It seemed to be going well, but as we went farther and farther down the lane, she became more and more tense, and her head was whipping from side to side as she tried to look at everything. My happiness and confidence slowly drained away, and when we got to the end of the lane, I was seriously considering getting off. But I was too stubborn and stayed on, pulling her in small circles and trying to get her mind back on me. She really doesn't spook or bolt, buck, rear or balk; she just gets extremely tense.

I was only half successful; she was still fairly tense and anxious and looking around, and I really don't know if I should have turned her and taken her home at that point. I just knew I wasn't likely to achieve anything out here, and there wasn't much else I could do besides take her home.

Going back, she was power striding, as fast as she would normally trot but just taking enormous walking strides. She would slow when I eased her for a few strides, and then be right back to her "running walk". She also shook her head in frustration quite a lot, because I wasn't allowing her to run home. As soon as we got reasonably close to the neighbour's house near the end of the lane, she walked normally again and settled down. I made her walk underneath the construction shelf as we went past and she didn't really object, and the dogs didn't bother her this time.

I rode her around home, where the ride continued to be mediocre, and I just didn't want to put her away when our "trail ride" had gone so poorly. So, I took her back out. She still wasn't fond of the construction shelf, but nothing around the neighbour's house bothered her this time out besides that. I, by this time, had regained my relatively calm and confident demeanour, and she was accordingly relatively calm and relaxed. I rode her to a shrub maybe 50 feet down the lane, stopped, sat there a while, then turned around, stopped at the head of the lane, sat there a while, and then we went home. I'm pleased to say she was quite relaxed the entire time, albeit a bit more eager to turn to face home than I would like.

My first problem was taking her out when clearly neither of us are ready to handle the trail together (I really hope riding with an older horse will help a bit). I took her farther than I should have our first time out this year (and only third ride in a number of months). Second was losing that confident, relaxed stance and allowing myself to think: "I don't know what to do", no matter how much it was true. Third was taking her home before she was calm and willing to listen (though I don't know how I could have made her that way-any suggestions?).

Well, you guys (hopefully) read all of it...what could I have done differently (and how could I have done/executed it) and what can I do next time to avoid the same kind of poor ride? I won't take her that far alone at one time again-every day I'll go a little farther, and sit there and make sure she's relaxed before I take her home. I hope a few rides with a quiet older horse will help her. I know I'm a poor excuse for a rider and I allow my horse to get away with a lot more than I should, but I'm doing everything I can to get stronger and more confident. I do have the older mare who will ride anywhere-if I ever want or need to ride out alone, it's more likely I'll just take her, but still...it's kind of shameful to admit that your horse can't ride alone, and I'm really determined to get us both over this.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

It's not shameful at all. And although it didnt go as well as you hoped, i commend you for trying. 
My 11 year old gelding doesnt go out by himsefl either. and due to limited riding space (we live on a small highway), i dont venture off the property. What I do.. i ride him a little further from his pasture each time. This last ride i even took him to the trail head in back no the property. It was a bit overgrown, and due to the last tiem i attempted it, I stopped. He would have continued, but I was fearful. 

you did well in my book, but im sure others will be able to give you more tips on what to do next time. Dont beat yourself up, just dont give up.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It really sounds like you handled it well and it all ended well.

You will never get over the fears if you do not confront them. Sounds like you did just that and the second time out things went far better.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

i would say it went well, lol, i wish it would have been that easy for me! my mare and i have not had very good trail rides so far! On the first trail ride we trailered in, and she decided she was going to be scared of logs...in a FOREST. You can imagine how that ended... The other day i rode her out to the arena, and there was a new pile of fencing, or "log pile" and she completely freaked, lol. Look on the bright side: your horse trusts you and isn't spooky. Going back and re-riding the trail was good, and i do the same thing with my mare. I made her go back to the fencing pile until she was done being scared of it, and walked by it calmly. Sadly this is not always possible on the trail, so i think you did a great job by keeping your first experience close to home and not too far away. Good luck on your continued adventures!


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

oh yeah, another thing.... "messing up bad" in my book means doing something that's irreversibly bad to either you or the horse... say injuries and the like. I really don't think that you did anything bad, so don't worry about it =P


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

From your description you handled the situation beautifully. Especially for your experience level. You done the best thing that you could have, you picked your battle wisely. When you started feeling uncomfortable, you made a decision to turn back, but you did not leave it at that. You took her home, rode her around some more, and then took her back out again. Even if it was only as far as you felt comfortable going, it was what you wanted to do and not her. Tomorrow you should be able to go farther, and you will build your confidence, and her confidence in you. It will get better, and yes having an older horse to ride with will also help. 

Just remember when you start feeling anxious to breath. Take a deep breathe in and let it out, and relax. Practice it at home when you're asking her to do something new that she is getting anxious about. If you can relax, she should follow suit.

Good luck and happy trails.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I think you did well. I just took my girl out alone this morning and she is on the spooky side. Today wasn't a good day for her. It wasn't the best ride we've had, but you take what you can get sometimes. 
Good job.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

My biggest problem always has been: RELAX! She has never done anything dangerous, she's never thrown me and I think I've only fallen from her once in the two years I've had her. Usually the worst she does is tense up, jig and toss her head. But I just can't seem to get over my nerves with her. I don't know what it is with HER. Our pony is way more spooky, way more resistant and way more likely to try and lose me, and yet I'll go and get on the pony bareback and canter around on the trails without a touch of fear. This fear I have with my mare is totally ridiculous and irrational, but I just. Can't. Shake it. 

I made a rule that if I stay "CHRAF" (Confident, Happy, Relaxed (sitting IN the saddle) and Focused on my own goals, not what she's doing) then I always end up having a great ride on her. Sometimes I write the words on the back of my hand so when we get in a tight spot (when I most often forget these rules, and when I most need them), I can just look down and see what I'm supposed to do. 

I _know_ she's not above my skill level, but she just feels like so much horse when she gets all tense and anxious like she does. She can be the sweetest horse on the planet, but you really have to know (and FEEL like you know) what you're doing on her. 

I guess it's good to know I did everything right. It just...doesn't feel like I did.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

We are often harder on ourselves than we should be. Just remember that as well as "CHRAF.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like you did fine. We have a rule when dealing with young green horses. We always take them out their first few times on the trail with calm, experienced trail horses. It helps build their confidence and understand how to react in situations in which they are unsure. Usually a couple times out with an older horse and they get the hang of things. I even have an older horse now that is green and I still feel most comfortable when there is an experienced trail horse with us. Although he really does much better when he is alone I feel better which also makes him relax more. You did great, I dont see anything you could have done differently that would have been better. You ended on a positive note and not on a bad one which is really awesome. Congrats to you for facing it head on and conquering it like you did!!


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

one more thing: if you're nervous you can sing! The sound of your voice will be nice for the horse, and you'll concentrate on something other than fear. My very first coach had me do this, as i was terrified of horses!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

i keep waiting for the part where you talk about where you 'messed up'.. bad or otherwise.

sounds to me like you did what you needed to do. you got her to focus on you and relax yourself and you didn't give up and run back to the barn and put her away.

i think perhaps you are expecting perfection from yourself/her from the very start, which is pretty unrealistic. i think taking a young horse, alone, past scary things like dogs and shelving and only having her toss her head and walk a bit faster is a EXCELLENT reaction on her part. give yourself some credit!


i also second the suggestion of singing. i used to sing 'row row row your boat' to the young racehorses i was saddle breaking. it's easy to remember the words, has a good rhythm, and you can't not breathe (holding your breath makes your tension level skyrocket).


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

phantomhorse13 said:


> *i keep waiting for the part where you talk about where you 'messed up'.. bad or otherwise.*
> 
> sounds to me like you did what you needed to do. you got her to focus on you and relax yourself and you didn't give up and run back to the barn and put her away.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking too. Yeah, your mare was jittery and nervous, but you stayed calm and didn't let her just run back home. I'll still get a little nervous if a horse I'm riding suddenly gets really tense. It's a natural reaction. I second those who said to concentrate on keeping your breathing regular and even and making sure that you aren't subconsciously squeezing her with your calves. But if this is the worst she gets in a new situation, I'd say you have a great little trail horse in the making =)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree with the last two posts.... You did very well and nothing wrong. What you did is exactly the practice that gives horses the experience they need. Your horse won't be calm tomorrow, or next week, but every time out builds that experience. Some days will be better than others and some rides may feel like you're taking a step backward, but keep going!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm gonna be the party-pooper & say that you needed to have gotten off the first time it crossed your mind (you "seriously considered getting off" but were too stubborn to, as per your words). You're fortunate that the mare is so generous, because you cannot hide fear from horses, & as soon as you're afraid, they know that they no longer have a leader in you. Though the mare was scared, she rather took care of you when you were scared! 

Get off! As soon as it crosses your mind!

Re: the fear issues, when she wants to stop on the trail (she's at a fear threshhold) let her! For as long as she needs! If needed, turn around & go back! Pushing her through will decimate her trust in you.

You can't both be scared at the same time; you must work with your edges when she's calm, & vice versa, work with her edges when you're calm.

She's a dear; good girl! Good luck!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

It sounds to me like you both did good. You tested her and she did what most will do by themselves, if you can keep her from running away w/ you I'd say she will be fine with more rides.She will learn to trust you.Dont give up on her.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I wouldn't say that you messed up in the least, much less badly. It sounds to me like you did exactly what needed to be done. Most younger/green trail horses are a bit "look-y" and really stride out when they're introduced to trails; it's just something that works out with time and exposure. Just keep challenging yourself to get back out there. Your acronym is wonderful, and keeping that in mind will really help you keep your nerves settled as you and your horse venture out on the trail.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You didn't mess up at all. You did exactly what you were supposed to, you didn't push it, you didn't bail either, you took your young mount a little out of her & yours comfort zone, worked a little, and went home at a walk. Yes, I was waiting for the part where you messed up, other than you did not wait for another trail horse & rider to join you. Great to have that option, but not everyone does, so you did just fine in my opinion.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

You got out there, step one. You took a confident step. Every ride will be baby steppin' better. Everything is new for you and your horse which you already know. Mix up going out on trail with a trail buddy and by yourself. You and your horse will get "there." One thing that has helped me, do not forget to breathe. Sometimes talking aloud helps calm yourself and in turn you start breathing normal and your horse feels your calmness. Don't be so hard on yourself, you did great. I have been trail riding for over thirty years and I still have moments. Horses are never ending learning and in my opinion, one will never know it all. I cannot express enough the deeper bond you will get with your horse. Trail riding is wonderful conditioning, mental alertness of where they step, and combining it with ring work is a great balance for a horse.:wink:


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, thanks again everyone. I feel like I messed up really badly because before I bought her, she was a super trail horse with the trainer. The trainer took her camping alone way up north, and on a bunch of big rides and she was amazing. I haven't really trail rode her much since I brought her home, and now that I am and she's acting so inexperienced, it feels like I screwed her up and that if she were being rode by someone more experienced, she'd be so much better off.

What should I do when she wants to power-walk home? That seemed to be one of the largest issues we faced.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, I would 1/2 halt her. First time, light cues, if you don't notice her slowing, reapply the 1/2 halt increasing the cue, if no difference, 3rd time the 1/2 halt is all out strongest you would give, really using your seat. If there is no difference, stop & back her, after the back make her stand a bit. Make sure you release the 1/2 half immediatley. Just what I do, I am sure there is better ways.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> What should I do when she wants to power-walk home? That seemed to be one of the largest issues we faced.


I would let her power walk home at first. When a horse is nervous, I find that riding the brakes just makes it worse. After a bunch of successful rides you can work on slowing her down, but most likely at that point she will be slowing down on her own anyway. 

The rule I have for my horses, is that they can go as fast as they want going home, as long as it is at a walk. They can speed walk all they want, and I only check their speed if they break into something faster. 

She is speeding up because she's nervous and home is where she is comfortable. With a lot of trail riding (hours and hours and hours worth) she will start to relax and walk slower on her own.

Like others, I read your first post waiting for the disaster that never happened. I think you both did well! Rome wasn't built in a day. 

Heck, I have a mare right now, whom I've had for nearly two years (part of that time she was very pregnant/raising a foal so I couldn't put the mileage on her like I wanted) and she STILL won't walk calmly home most of the time when she is alone. But I know it's her nerves because she is 100% perfect with another horse. So we keep working on the solo issues. Usually if you can get some back-to-back longer trail rides in, they will start to relax and settle down on subsequent rides. 

My girl won't even WALK coming home much of the time when she's alone, but that is always what I am working towards with her. Sometimes she is a bear one day, but the next day she relaxes and is like a different horse.

Any ride where you both are safe, nothing major happens, and she WALKS coming home, you are on the right track.  

I wouldn't worry about the speed of the walk, because when you both start relaxing more, that problem tends to fix itself. 

Have fun, be confident, and that will help your horse. And like someone else mentioned, singing is good because it relaxes both you and your horse. Maybe get in a few good rides with a friend again to build up both you and your horse's confidence, but other than being nervous, I would say your trail ride was a success.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

*I agree with all the above! I have done the exact same thing! You did the right thing by making her, but not too long and having to end BADLY (like fighting her or WORSE!) And you are continuing with the life lessons! I would keep doing small trips just like this everyday; to all kinds of places, and all kinds of circumstances. After she gets good at each type of situation, she will become more confident, and so will you. Trust for her comes when she doesnt end badly in her mind. I think you both did very well! Just keep moving forward slowly; no faster than she is willing to go. *


----------



## 2bacowgirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Sometimes we need to take little steps to build up not only our confidence, but also our horses. To me it sounds like you did the right thins. I broke my elbow last August getting bucked off one of our horses on a trail ride. I am still nervous getting on even our most broke horse on the trail. If my husband is with me it is better, because I know he will do what ever it takes to take care of things. However, the other day I finally worked up to riding out with one of my friends, and I have to say I was very worried. I looked all morning for a reason not to ride, and finally I just told my friend my fears. We rode out and everything went wonderful. I am glad I went, but I still am not ready to trail ride by myself. I was the lead horse the day I broke my elbow and I am still nervous about being out front. I know it will get better with time, and while riding when those doubts enter my mind I set little goals for myself to reach like just making to the next tree on the trail, or the next clearing etc.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

You didn't mess up honey. If you want to hear about messing up - read my thread. Maybe you pushed a bit more than you should have, but...no harm was done. 

You need to practise more of your CHRAF techniques - and learn to trust in your horse more. There is only one way to do that - and that is to ride more. Just don't ride past your comfort level. There is no shame in dismounting if you feel uncomfortable. I was afraid with my girl that if I dismounted she would expect me to dismount every time we got to that spot - which hasn't been the case so far.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

I want to say thank you yet again everyone. Your words have all given me a lot of confidence and reassurance, and I think I will get her out again today. If I feel good about it, I'll take her just a little farther down that lane. Otherwise, I'll just stay around home until my buddy can come and ride with me.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You came back still mounted...you did well. My horse is 9 and despite pushing his limits on a continuous basis, he still pulls the giraffe head on the way out and fast walker on the way back crap all the time. You did all the right things. Had you not handled it correctly by circling and walking back and forth, your trip home would have been much much quicker. Just keep going back out and doing it until you're both bored. Once she gets the idea that you're just going to keep going, she might give up and decide it's fun. The cool thing about mares is that they are usually much braver alone than the boys. The only tip I have is to never turn her back at the same place twice.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> The rule I have for my horses, is that they can go as fast as they want going home, as long as it is at a walk. They can speed walk all they want, and I only check their speed if they break into something faster.


This.

Especially on a young/inexperienced horse. I personally throw out my reins and let them carry and regulate themselves. They can look around as much as they like. My legs keep them relatively straight, and I only pick up on my reins to check if needed, then throw them back out again. Learning to self-rate is a huge skill for trails. If they spook, I pick up my reins, put them back where I want them, then throw the reins back out. No big deal - for them; Sometimes my heart is in my throat, but don't let on!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> This.
> 
> Especially on a young/inexperienced horse. I personally throw out my reins and let them carry and regulate themselves. They can look around as much as they like. My legs keep them relatively straight, and I only pick up on my reins to check if needed, then throw them back out again. Learning to self-rate is a huge skill for trails. If they spook, I pick up my reins, put them back where I want them, then throw the reins back out. No big deal - for them; Sometimes my heart is in my throat, but don't let on!!


I think me and you have a lot in common Wild Spot! I ride on a really loose rein and only use contact if the horse really demands it (I'm talking walking- I generally use contact at a trot and canter). I have a friend who, in my opinion, rides with wayyy too much contact and she always tells me I "throw my reins away." But I sort of pride myself in "throwing my reins away." I think it's good horsemanship and shows trust between horse and rider.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It really sounds like you handled it well and it all ended well.
> 
> You will never get over the fears if you do not confront them. Sounds like you did just that and the second time out things went far better.


What she said! You handled the situation nicely..You didn't get upset and your mare didn't either..What could have been a really bad experience just turned into a tense one..Good job.:wink:


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

So then, it's ok if she's looking around? I hate when a horse does it; will she stop eventually? I don't mind if they look a little bit, but when their head is craned at a 90 degree angle and they're walking blindly into a wire fence, then it gets to be a problem :lol:


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Personally, I think it's fine for a horse to look around. It shows that they are alert and interested in what is going on around them. IMHO, a horse that simply plods along, half asleep, is not only no fun to ride, but they are more likely to have a big spook when/if something pops up suddenly.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

If you get off and lead her if you're feeling frazzled, that might help? On the ground you have a little bit more leverage and if YOU go first she might feel more confident in following you. But she'd have to have great ground manners as some horses can be prone to barging into their handlers. It depends on your horse - some are better if you get off, some are a lot worse.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

dee said:


> Personally, I think it's fine for a horse to look around. It shows that they are alert and interested in what is going on around them. IMHO, a horse that simply plods along, half asleep, is not only no fun to ride, but they are more likely to have a big spook when/if something pops up suddenly.


Aw...I love the old plodders :lol: My favourite type of horse.



blue eyed pony said:


> If you get off and lead her if you're feeling frazzled, that might help? On the ground you have a little bit more leverage and if YOU go first she might feel more confident in following you. But she'd have to have great ground manners as some horses can be prone to barging into their handlers. It depends on your horse - some are better if you get off, some are a lot worse.


She has great ground manners, but I feel kind of like it's defeat if I get off when she acts up.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

You did more than I would've dared to do!
So don't beat yourself up for it


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sure, let her look around. Better curious than spooky. If it gets really annoying, just kind of get her attention every now and then with a little thump of the inside leg, just to let her know you're up there. While I'm also a fan of the loose reins on trails, my guy will also occasionally forget to look where he's going, so I do still have to steer every once in awhile. Just let her enjoy herself. You'll both be trucking along like old timers in no time.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, my friend came over to ride with me today.

Right off the bat and for the entire ride, my mare insisted on power walking ahead, so that the old trail mare was consistently left behind and had to trot to keep up with us. Her ears and head were up the whole ride. She never did anything dangerous, but she was really excited like: "Let's GO! I LOVE being out here!"

We had three instances that I am not proud of. One, she got REALLY scared of a wagon parked up ahead in the field and would not go forwards, so the older horse had to take the lead. Then, down in the gravel pit she got scared of all the junk and again started to balk. She walked on when the older horse went by, though. Then, we came to water. The mare would NOT cross. I fought with her for so long, and she wouldn't go through. At one point she LEAPED over it, and I wasn't prepared and caught her in the mouth (really p*ssing her off), and I don't think I ended on a good note. She put one foot in the water, but was still evading it.

And I feel REALLY bad about it. When I bought her, she'd cross anything. Even last year when I rode these same places, she never gave me a spook and balk that severe. I feel like I've ruined her. Is it normal that her trail training would regress after a year of no trail work? Otherwise, I've messed her up with my unconfident riding.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I ride with no reins at a trot and canter too, generally :] I just hate having to micro manage a horse on the trails. It's meant to be fun for both of us! Of course if I need to I pick them up and steer, but my horses neck rein and are good off the leg so it's rare. 



> So then, it's ok if she's looking around? I hate when a horse does it; will she stop eventually? I don't mind if they look a little bit, but when their head is craned at a 90 degree angle and they're walking blindly into a wire fence, then it gets to be a problem :lol:


Looking around is ok for me, as long as they keep going where I asked and at the speed I asked. If they look so much they falter/veer off, then I correct. (My new mare does this, most curious horse i've ever seen!). I first just open the outisde rein (Away from where they are looking) and bump with my inside leg. If that doesn't work, then I pick up my reins and get them looking where we are going, so they know I mean business. This means my horses need to be good off my leg - I use my legs a lot on the trails, to avoid obstacles, change tracks, keep their body aligned.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Well, my friend came over to ride with me today.
> 
> 
> And I feel REALLY bad about it. When I bought her, she'd cross anything. Even last year when I rode these same places, she never gave me a spook and balk that severe. I feel like I've ruined her. Is it normal that her trail training would regress after a year of no trail work? Otherwise, I've messed her up with my unconfident riding.


Would you stop knocking yourself already?? You're doing great. Some people have been riding the same horse for years and still can't leave their own driveway. Any horse can experience backward moments during any form of training. Heck, every spring my horse acts like he's never been trail riding before and spooks and snorts at anything that moves. Your mare sounds like she had a great time. Horse's don't take the lead if they feel insecure. Your girl thinks she's the bomb. You're doing great!!


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Would you stop knocking yourself already?? You're doing great. Some people have been riding the same horse for years and still can't leave their own driveway. Any horse can experience backward moments during any form of training. Heck, every spring my horse acts like he's never been trail riding before and spooks and snorts at anything that moves. Your mare sounds like she had a great time. Horse's don't take the lead if they feel insecure. Your girl thinks she's the bomb. You're doing great!!


She's just regressed so far, it makes me think I've done everything wrong. I am assuming it's normal that she has regressed this far after really two years without proper/heavy-duty trail riding?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Pick your "battles" with her wisely. If you want to make her walk through a water area that she can side step or jump over to avoid, she wins. Instead, tell her to go around it before she chooses to do so, you win. She got a foot in the water, praise her. If you continue putting miles/exposure on her, it will get better. :wink:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

If she's not been out on the trails for a long time, then that's totally normal! If you don't keep up the acclimatisation training, they're not used to it any more, and for horses, if something is different to their normal routine, it's scary! Ever gone past the one spot hundreds of times and then the one time that something is out of place your horse is stressing out? Happens to me ALL the time, and my horse is 15yo and a seasoned trail horse/eventer.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

For all the trail training that was lost when she was dormant for two years, you can definitely tell it's there.

This mare is quickly becoming a trail addict, and I had a great ride (even by my pessimistic standards). I got her out, got on and we headed down the lane. At the end of it, you can either go left, down the road to the house (familiar turf, in sight of the other horses, always where I dismount and take the saddle off at the end of the ride-basically: good things to a horse) or right down the road into the unknown. My quiet old well-broke trail horse always bears to the left, but today my young mare was pretty clearly heading out to the right, down the road.

I made her go to the house first, anyways, where I rode her around a little and concentrated on staying totally, %100 calm. Like, butt melting to the saddle calm. Then we headed out to the lane where we'd had our little mishap on Thursday. She was SOOOO good. It was really amazing. Of course, it also helped a lot that I was focusing on staying calm and relaxed, but she just ambled along with her head down. She was looking around, but not as frantically as she has been.

I didn't ride her all the way to the end of the lane, but I did go a bit farther than Thursday. We sat there a while, went a little bit farther, sat there, and then turned around and walked calmly and liesurely home. Did I mention there was a big tractor baling the next field over? She looked at it, but didn't worry about it. 

We reached the road and headed towards home, and in the distance, over the hill, I could hear a vehicle coming. A BIG one. You could hear it roaring and the wind blowing off it, and I was a bit apprehensive, especially because this was the horse who, just a few months ago, would totally blow her top at any sort of vehicle. I knew she was a lot better now, but we hadn't rode by anything bigger than a truck yet. My mare pricked her ears and began to look for the source of the noise, but she relaxed a few seconds later because I was staying perfectly calm. It crested the hill, and it was a big dump truck. He slowed down and got over on the other side of the road and approached us. I was prepared to get off and hold her, but I didn't let on how nervous I was and could feel that she wasn't the least bit worried about it because she thought I was calm :lol: She felt like she was ok with it, so I held out, got a little bit off the road and it passed us.........
She barely flicked an ear :roll: I think I deserve some kind of award for best actress :lol: They say you can never fool a horse, but by some incredible feat I did today, and our first encounter with a dump truck was a success. 

Anyways, I took her to the house, took the saddle off, then got on her bareback to ride back to the barn. When we reached the barn driveway, she kept going straight and didn't try to turn in (like the older mare does), so I kept going. We went a little farther down the road than we've ever really gone before, and she started stepping really slowly, so I pushed her on a few more steps, stopped her, then got off.

I think yesterday's ride with the older horse did help (even if she powered ahead and pretty much ignored the other mare the entire ride), and I have my friend coming out next week to ride again. Until then, I'm just going to keep pushing her a little tiny bit each day. I'm probably going way slower than I need to, but I have all summer to get anywhere, and I don't want to do any more than I'm comfortable with.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I am thinking she is falling into what she already knows. :thumbsup:


----------



## kathyk (Apr 27, 2011)

Good for you for continuing to face your discomfort and riding the mare. Courage is not the absence of fear, its doing what you need to anyway. I am an older rider (56) and have those moments, especially at the canter (and my horse really likes to canter) but I hang on, get thru it and hope that I am one inch more confident the next time.


----------

